

New Free Book: Artificial Intelligence - Foundations of Computational Agents - xel02
http://artint.info/html/ArtInt.html

======
zandorg
Is there a PDF (just got a Kindle DX...)?

I'm not criticising, because you might want a print version and a HTML
version, and I can always convert the HTML pages to a PDF.

Other than that, I'll read the 1st chapter on this laptop and see what's in
there.

